# Trapping Stores



## DustinS

Are there any stores that sell trapping supplies in the fargo or grand forks area besides gander mountain?


----------



## xdeano

If i recall sportsmans warehouse in fargo had some traps and stretchers back by the gun corner.

I know that FleetFarm has some traps also. (fargo)

Scheels has traps (fargo)

but if your looking for good traps for cheap i'd look into a place that deals with trap supply. such as minnesota trapline or others...

http://www.minntrapprod.com/

Deano


----------



## DustinS

thanks xdeano


----------



## xdeano

No Problem Dustin, where are you at in Dunn Co? I have a bunch of college buddies that are from Dunn center and Killdeer.

Deano


----------



## DustinS

Our farm is 20 miles SW of Killdeer. We are right in between Killdeer and South Heart. Right now I am going to NDSU though.


----------



## adokken

you must know Jebson in that area, a hell of a trapper and snareman.


----------



## DustinS

If his first name is Gary, I know the name but have never met him.


----------



## xdeano

I've even heard fo Jebson down here in Mandan.

Some of they guys that i know from there are:
Fettig
Shetler
Benz
Wing

anything sound familiar?

Deano


----------



## DustinS

xdeano, I somewhat know Greg Benz. Yeah, Fettig is a familiar name.


----------



## adokken

Gary ordered a hundred dozen snares from Grawe this fall, so you know he is a hell of a snare man, After I used Grawes snares I would not use anything else. Madtrapper


----------



## xdeano

ambers are pretty dang good too. But Graws are ok also. I've used both and like the ambers a bit better.

Wow 100 dozen, why wouldn't he just make them in his free time, it is way cheaper. I guess it all comes down to what your time is worth.


----------



## poutpro

Where does Scheels keep their traps at?


----------



## xdeano

the store here in bismarck has their traps by the calls. I can't say where they are in other stores.
Deano


----------



## Plowdude

The Fur Shed, located in Downer, Minnesota, southeast of Moorehead. Dusty is a good guy to deal with. He buys fur and sells trapping supplies.


----------



## xdeano

Dusty is another great guy to buy from. Good call Plowdude!
xdeano


----------

